# Ahem! (My turn!)



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

RUFF! ROOO! :
I hear someone in my family has a really BIG brag! :wavey:

Oriana


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Um, would that be the one I read earlier on another list? Pretty big news!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh do tell!!!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

YEs please tell.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Waiting . . . just exactly what are we going to congratulate Oriana for?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, oh, what did her daddy do this weekend? Or her sister/brother? Spill it! lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hint: I think we are congratulating daddy Fisher!!!!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, I read about this one too, looking forward to hearing from someone!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know, I know! I read the old board I used to be on! lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanna know too


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

'Kay. I'm gonna start guessing. Jersey got a field title? WC, maybe?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well to find the answer follow this link.


That's MY Daddy


----------

